# Muzzy mats looking for deer question?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

About every one seemed to take a poke at the shooting even though that was not part of the question.
then it became a hijacked post, *SORRY* but that happens a lot.

So How long should you set in your blind before going after the deer you just shot. There are several factors to consider when deciding that question. Gun or bow hunting? How sure were you of a good hit? if a good hit or you seen the deer go down go after it ASAP. If not sure wait about a half hour at least, or go get help and return the the area in at least a half hour.

What I figure happened in your case is, You saw the buck and watched it waiting for a good clear shot. While you were watching the buck, a doe came in and laid down near your blind,( it happens a lot with me even to the point one has laid down right under a hi rise blind.) After you took the shot and got out of your blind the doe got up and ran thru the brush so you though it was the buck. In the mean time the buck left the area post haste in the oppsite direction.

When you could not see any blood in the direction you thought the buck went you should have returned to the area where the buck was standing. Then do circles around the area looking for blood. I usally make the circles at 5 feet intervals. Again it is really helpful having help.

At least you got the rack. I have one sort of like that.
Happened many years ago. I had a college class that evening I could not miss. It was misting rain, I was walkiing the logging road out to the pasture and home. Nearly at the pasture a buck came running to me about 30 yards away and put on the skids. I quickly raised the rifle and got the peep and front site on his shoulder and shot. He wheeled and ran almost from where he came from.

I just knew I had a good hit when I saw the blood he was leaving. I can't miss that class so I returned to the house and got ready then called my brother. I told him where the deer had been when I shot it and where it had headed could he get it for me?
He went and looked and couldnot find the deer even though he had good blood for a while. the next day he and I looked but the rain had washed the blood away. We did find it well over 200yards fromj where we though it would be. The liver was a mess but the meat was still good.

 Al


----------

